# Angler angeschossen - Polizei bittet um Hilfe



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2016)

*Angler angeschossen - Polizei bittet um Hilfe​*http://www.neue-woche.com/lokales/nachrichten-hessisch-oldendorf/angler-weserufer-angeschossen

Laut Meldung der Neuen Woche wurde in Angler, der am Samstag, den 30. Juli zum Angeln am Weserufer in den Brüggeranger war,  gegen 15:30 Uhr leicht am rechten Oberarm verletzt. 

Der Angler fand die Kugel eines Luftdruckwaffe in seiner Kleidung.

Da es noch unklar ist, ob es sich um Absicht oder eine Unfall handelt, wird darum gebeten, dass sich Leute, die Hinweise geben können, mit der Polizei in Hessisch Oldendorf unter der Telefonnummer 05152 947490 in Verbindung setzen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## hspecht74 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Angler angeschossen - Polizei bittet um Hilfe*

Hmm, das ist ja bei mir im Nachbarort...gibt's eigentlich Tackle-Shops die kugelsichere Westen führen? Was es alles für Spinner gibt. [emoji15] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

